# Scott addict hmx vs. hmx-sl net ?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

I was wondering what the weight/performance differences might be between these two frames.
The website states that the hmx weighs 790/300g frame/fork and that the SL NET weighs 1 kg
Other than 90 grams, are there any other differences?

I would be able to test ride an HMF level frame. Would the above two be significantly higher performing?

Thanks


----------

